# Swift factory



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi. Does anyone know where the Swift factory is? I know it used to be on the east coast somewhere but I have a feeling it had relocated.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Cottingham, East of Kingston upon Hull

*Swift Group Ltd*

Dunswell Rd
Cottingham, East Riding of Yorkshire HU16 4JX


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

autostratus said:


> Cottingham, East of Kingston upon Hull
> 
> *Swift Group Ltd*
> 
> ...


This is head office and caravan manufacturing, the motorhome manufacturing has moved to the other side of the bridge old autocruise factory i think

Sue


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

suedew said:


> This is head office and caravan manufacturing, the motorhome manufacturing has moved to the other side of the bridge old autocruise factory i think
> 
> Sue


I think you'll find that the old Autocruise factory is now dedicated to Panel Vans. Coachbuilt are still at the caravan factory.
They are on the same site that they have always been. I wonder if the OP is thinking of Sprite, who used to be Near Newmarket in Suffolk before Swift bought them.
Gerry


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

GerryD said:


> I think you'll find that the old Autocruise factory is now dedicated to Panel Vans. Coachbuilt are still at the caravan factory.
> They are on the same site that they have always been. I wonder if the OP is thinking of Sprite, who used to be Near Newmarket in Suffolk before Swift bought them.
> Gerry


I had heard that all MH production had moved to the old Autocruise factory. Now I know it's the Cottingham site I need. Thanks everybody.


----------

